# [MIL] USA Military Officers Challenge Official Account of September 11 - Axis of Logi



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://axisoflogic.com/artman/publish/article_26828.shtml&cid=1217420888&ei=Lrs_SLTCA4SwzgTsorHNCA&usg=AFrqEzcUODL1n5R81593Mo2j76r56p4Kjw">USA <b>Military</b> Officers Challenge Official Account of September 11</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Axis of Logic, MA -</font> <nobr>8 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>9/11 was scripted and executed by rogue elements of the <b>military</b>, FAA, intelligence, and private contractors <b>working</b> for the US government. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

